# TELEMARK BINDING QUESTION....



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I could use your help figuring out why my heel is killing me. I have 3 sets of telemark skis.

1. 80's BD 188 badlands with Voile releasable type. straight tail. 86/64/72
2. 08 Karu 186 Kodiak with Rotefella R8 red springs. straight tail. 80 uf
3. 08 Rossi sic birds with 7tm touring releasable. twin tip. 90 uf 

My boot Scarpa t2x

My referance to my question. On the R8 when the toe of the boot is loaded into the toe piece of the binding even before the heel piece is thrown the heel of the boot is only a 1/2" above the heel plate. Once you throw the heel piece it is snug and relatively the same.

On the other 2 bindings the older 80's Voile and the 08' 7TM when you load the toe of the boot into the toe piece of the bindings the heel of the boot is 1 1/2" above the heel plate. Both these bindings have maybe 1/4 rise of heel plate off the ski where as the R8 has a much taller heel piece.

My question, and its odd, why do my heels hurt so much in these 2 types of skis but not in the R8? I think its because I am stretching the boot to the floor of the heel more and not hardly on the R8.

Could I just put in larger heel pieces to take up the space? Or am I just Mary because its early season?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

They make toe shims that account for the rocker of the boot. They're cheap and they eliminate any tippy-toe feel you may get.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a hard time seeing you in T2s Bob. You are a little 'big' for a soft touring boot. Have you tried the T1s at all? I bet you would be better off in the stiffer boot. 

I am about half your weight and between my old t-race and 3 sets of T1s, I just leave the buckles of the boot and the cables of the binding a little loose for climbing. Then I have a good stiff boot for the downhill. I always found the T2s a little too soft for me.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

it feels like my boot is to high off the heel plate on 2 of the skis. when I stand on the heel it feels like the heel of the boot is stretching to the plate squeezing my heel. It is killing me. I can understand how a shim might help me. I will look into that.

Glen, I will look into a stiffer boot, at first I thought a foot bed liner. maybe it is too soft a plastic and the sides are cupping my heel.


----------



## bstrick (Dec 20, 2008)

I hate to be that guy but I had tons of pain when I was in Scarpas but have since moved to Garmonts and BDs. That's where I found relief, not the bindings. I run O2s and R8s. Both feel the same. Comfort should be first no doubt. My advice would be to demo some other boots.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

bstrick said:


> I hate to be that guy but I had tons of pain when I was in Scarpas but have since moved to Garmonts and BDs. That's where I found relief, not the bindings. I run O2s and R8s. Both feel the same. Comfort should be first no doubt. My advice would be to demo some other boots.


 But try shims first as they are a whole lot cheaper than new boots. and they should help with the rocker launch. t2x boots have terrible rocker launch, just be glad you don't have t2xs and targas.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

So, I am going with a taller heel plate to compensate for the boot rocker. The problem is I am over streaching the heel to the plate to relax, causing me more fatigue. 

I think we got a winner here boys.


----------

